# Enrolment in full load



## HHanif (Nov 27, 2013)

Can international students take up half load while studying as full time students?

Because the universities say that it is essential to complete the course within the specified duration and to register in full load.. i have heard otherwise from people who study there and have heard that you can take up half load as it is not an issue..any insight on this?


----------



## Alnaibii (Aug 1, 2013)

From what I know, Student visa allows you to work part-time. If this should take some of your study time, it's up to you.


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

Most define 'full time' as 75%, so you could under load slightly, but otherwise they're strict about this condition.


----------



## HHanif (Nov 27, 2013)

tulauras said:


> Most define 'full time' as 75%, so you could under load slightly, but otherwise they're strict about this condition.


75% means? My academic program has total 10 courses.. is it possible for me to enrol in 2 courses first semester , then 2 in second, 4 in third and get my visa extend and take up 2 courses in fourth semester


----------

